# kayak backpack?



## nicoleg (Nov 14, 2003)

Anyone know where I can find a solid kayak backpack? I think I've seen ads in Paddler, but can't seem to find a website that sells them....


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

I have designed and built some really funtional and lightweight kayak carriers. I wasn't interested in paying for a yakpack and had some ideas that I thought would work.

Ultimately, they work real well. They fold up to the size of a cantelope mellon and have padded shouldler straps as well. I wouldn't want to walk much more than 5 miles with them (which I have done in cali), but that is simply due to the weight of a kayak and full gear.

I made ten of them and I think I have two left.

I live in Boulder, let me know if you have interest. I sell them for $35...


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

Four Corners Riversports in Durango has them. You can buy it online at riversports.com.


----------



## Mogulsv (Nov 15, 2003)

thecraw, drop me a line and let me know how your carrier works. [email protected] thanks.


----------



## smylesg (Oct 22, 2003)

*Hey, me too...*

I'd also be interested in your pack. If nothing else, I'd like to see the design. Got any pics you can send?

Rob
[email protected]


----------



## Peter (Nov 18, 2003)

Nicoleg

Call me toll free at 866-925-7257. I make and distribute KayakPacks. 
You can also find them on-line at www.kayakpack.com

Peter


----------



## Peter (Nov 18, 2003)

You can also see kayak carriers at www.classfivecarriers.com


----------



## tpalka (Oct 31, 2003)

*Tough River Stuff*

Ray, from Tough River Stuff, also makes them -- it's really a kayak bag with backpack straps. That's what I used to put my kayak in when flying, and to carry the boat from/to airport and between bus stations, etc. Not sure how it'd do for real hiking... but you can get in touch with Ray through http://www.toughriverstuff.com/. Hope this helps,

tom.


----------



## Miguel (Nov 18, 2003)

The best, most simple and compact kayak backpack design can be found at www.lazeelizard.com. They are located in the U. K. I haven't tried one but they do appear to be a quality item and quite simple to use.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Craw,

If you can post any pics, that would rock. I imagine I'm not alone in thinking a small pack like this would be nice. All the other ones cost something like $100 and seem too big to stuff into the boat at the top of a run.

steve


----------

